# Harvest moon: Magical Melody vs Another wonderful life



## toshiwoshi (Jul 29, 2011)

im posting this as a response to my other post "similar games to animal crossing"
i just cant decide ): i don't wanna buy both, because in the end ill probably only have time to play one regularly. for anyone who has played these games, which one is better?
:3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're talking the gamecube versions, I just looked 'em up on metacritic and here are the results:
Magical Melody got better reviews overall from the pros, but users rated both equally. 8D

Actually I just bought Another Wonderful Life on impulse the other day. xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 29, 2011)

harvest moon 64 or the playstation one

claymation/sprites in 3d = best harvest moon experiences


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful Life is much simpler than other Harvest Moon games but has alot of charm.
I always thought Magical Melody lacked the charm of other HM games but it's still great fun and traditional Harvest Moon, one thing I liked was all the available property and how you could place buildings wherever you want.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 2, 2011)

I like Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness better  But That's just me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2011)

I hated Magic Melody. A Wonderful Life will always be one of my favorite Harvest Moon games and it ranks among my top favorite games. It's different than most of the Harvest Moon games. Still getting the one for 3DS, though.


----------



## Freya123 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a list of pros and cons about each game. 

Magical Melody - Pros:
-Lots of bachelors and bachelorettes
-Can play as either gender
-Can have a baby
-Can have a dog, cat, AND a pig
-Many villagers from various other games in the series
-Can go on forever
-You can own multiple horses
-You can always open the start menu and press Z to go home and sleep when it's late at night rather than walk home.

Cons:
-Marrying Jamie ends the game (many fans think of this as a con).
-Baby never ages, which can get kind of creepy after several years pass in-game
-Your baby 
-At night, everything gets really dark and hard to see. I often had to open the start menu and press the Z button to go home.
-You'll have to buy all horses you get.

Another Wonderful Life - Pros:
-Art and farming is more realistic
-You start out with a barn AND one cow
-You get a dog and cat (which do pretty much nothing)
-Your child will look like your spouse, and ages with each chapter
-You should get a free horse around the first summer.
-You can create hybrids of crops using a plant you get in Chapter 2 named "Tartan". (I have personally never gotten him, but I know for a fact that he exists.)
-If you have a second controller, you can plug it in to the third controller slot and then press Start for easy gold, or Z to get a bunch of random items. It randomizes every time you press it, so it's best to save anything you don't want to lose; you never know when you'll get to see it again.

Cons:
-Can only play as one gender
-Only three bachelors, which fans tend to describe as "the emo, the hippie, and the party guy". (This is a result of the game being a girl version of a game originally designed for a boy hero.)
-The game is divided into six one-year "chapters", and the years can get a little boring after a while. (Still, better compared to A Wonderful Life, where Chapter 3 had 3 years.)
-Finally: you die. But there IS a "Heaven Mode", which the original boy's version didn't have.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 2, 2011)

I played the boy version (A Wonderful Life instead of Another Wonderful Life), but from what I understand, they're essentially the same game. And I like Magical Melody MUCH better than AWL. One of the best things about Harvest Moon games is the festivals, and AWL basically doesn't have them. The few that it does have, aren't even interactive, they're just scenes you watch. AWL has better graphics, but Magical Melody beats it in every other aspect.


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl (Aug 2, 2011)

whats harvest moon?


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 5, 2011)

rRaDiiCaLl said:


> whats harvest moon?


a game series similar to Animal Crossing, except you have a farm


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 6, 2011)

i wanted another wonderful life for the more real life experience, (and how better the girl character looks, i saw some screen shots    for the game, and all of the other girl characters in MM are thinner than you..... just saying) but apparently in AWL she has annoying pigtails that bounce whenever she moves.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2011)

I've never played MM, but I have played AnWL, and yes, her pigtails do bounce around while you move, but that stops bothering you after a little. AnWL is alot more difficult than AWL(with the boy) because they don't just give you things from the beginning. 
But, if all you care about are looks, you won't really have much fun with either game.


----------

